
Show HN: ViewNew, watch YouTube with random view counts - caroherm
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/viewnew/nhgeahfkdaljoaebbjleeadajbjpencj
======
Safety1stClyde
Why not simply hide the view and like count rather than randomising them.

~~~
caroherm
Good question. I definitely thought about just hiding all the views. I was
interested in creating the illusion that all the videos are super popular – I
feel like seeing a random really high view count creates false excitement.

I think a view-count-less YouTube would be really interesting, but more
uncomfortable in a way. How do we know what's "the best" if the numerical
values are totally gone? I wonder if it's more comfortable to know you're
being lied to than to have no view count at all.

